# What belt do you all use?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking to buy a belt for my holsters. Obviously I want something very sturdy and heavy duty, but looking to spend no more than $50. 1.5" or 1.25" thick is preferred...

I kind of like this one... any experience with one of these fabric-looking types?
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=2808&CatalogID=254

Lemme see wha'cha got!


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Right now I use a 1 1/4" "Rock Steady" belt from High Noon. My next belt, more ideally, will be a 1 1/2," black, horsehide model from thebeltman.net. They offer some really unique features in a reinforced carry belt. This one definitely costs more than $50, so I'm saving up.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a 5.11 belt right now that I am not in love with. Just ordered a Galco SB3, which I think will be an improvement. More than $50 though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I use a Galco SB2 and it's an excellent belt. Definitely give it a look. My advice would be to spend a few extra dollars and get a good belt (like the Galco SB2 or SB3). The belt will last you a very long time and it makes carrying a whole lot easier and more comfortable. :smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

The 1-1/2" Wilderness Instructor belt. Mine's the 5-stitch version, and it's double-thick for about 3/4 of its length. The double thickness disappears under the c.-10"-long velco srtip that secures the single-thickness portion of the belt that goes thru the buckle and overlaps.

http://store.thewilderness.com/prod...cts_id=1186&osCsid=6km2sse0vu46iv6ck2o26727f6


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Spartan said:


> I am looking to buy a belt for my holsters. Obviously I want something very sturdy and heavy duty, but looking to spend no more than $50. 1.5" or 1.25" thick is preferred...
> 
> I kind of like this one... any experience with one of these fabric-looking types?
> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=2808&CatalogID=254
> ...


I'm not a big fan of nylon belts. That said:

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=LP260

I own this belt. It is excellent and affordable.

I have a few belts for concealed-carry now, but this was the first one I bought. Because of its combo of price and quality, it remains the belt I wear most, carrying or not.

After shipping you should be a few bucks over $50. BE SURE TO CHECK HOW TO SIZE THEIR BELTS (i.e. add 2-3 inches to your waistsize if I remember correctly).

Edit: forgot to mention a few things:
-this is a polymer-reinforced belt. Judging by the feel of the belt, there is a strip of plastic wedged between the leather. This adds to the belt's ruggedness and rigidity.
-the belt itself requires no breakin, but if you use leather holsters, they do take some time to get used to the new belt. You're going to get the occasional LOUD leather-on-leather squeak at first, and this is not exactly ideal while carrying a firearm. You might want to spend a few days around the house breaking in the holster onto the new belt.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with Beefy. Don't skimp on a belt. The extra quality and comfort is well worth the additional investment. I purchased a Galco SB2 and it was great. But then I purchased a Galco CB3, and love it even more. The CB3 is contoured and tapered at the buckle. For an old guy who sits at a desk alot and has a beer belly, that taper at the buckle is priceless.

In case you're wondering, that old guy with the beer belly is *not* me. I'm actually 21 and have the body of a Greek god.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone have a belt from Crossbreed? Just under $60. I was thinking about getting one when I order a supertuck.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

48dodge said:


> Anyone have a belt from Crossbreed? Just under $60. I was thinking about getting one when I order a supertuck.


Yeah, if you get the belt from CrossBreed, think about getting the velcro lined version and using the V-clips on the holster as this is a very secure and difficult to notice belt attachment. I don't own one, but I'd sure like to.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a cheap belt I got at a Harley stealership. I've got a belt on order from beltman.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the Don Hume that I bought awhile back. I'm about to buy another for work.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I had one made for me at a local tact shop. It is inch anda half wide made from harness leather. Cost about $32.00. Very sturdy and reasonable price.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered (should get it next week) an elephant belt from thebeltman. I'm sure there's quality belts cheaper, but I didn't want to play the trial and error game. I haven't heard one bad thing about his belts, so I went that route.

Mel


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a very nice belt from DeSantis that works great. I have used it for years and I have been very happy with it.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I just ordered a Galco SB3 based on some recomendations from opticsplanet.com for $60 shipped. Hopefully it's in later this week!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! You won't be disappointed. :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess I lied. Just got an email they're out of stock. Damn:smt022:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Galco has them if you order direct. I ordered Thursday and got mine today (I did pay for express shipping though).


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Do they charge the MSRP $75 + shipping?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Spartan said:


> Do they charge the MSRP $75 + shipping?


Check your PMs. :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Just ordered directly from the source.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Just ordered directly from the source.:smt023


Did Bill sucker you into express shipping like he did me? :smt033


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Todd said:


> Did Bill sucker you into express shipping like he did me? :smt033


Na, I'd probably just have gotten 'regular' anyway. I'll just have to be patient. :mrgreen:


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

regular leather belt works fine for me


----------

